# epoxy glue and t tracs.



## woodmanz (Oct 31, 2011)

I wanted to know if anyone has advice on good epoxy glue for t tracs. I've tried a couple different ones and the would not hold to brittle once hardened .


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am a great believer and user of Liquid Weld.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike Wingate said:


> I am a great believer and user of Liquid Weld.


+1. 
In the US, *JB Weld* is the most available brand.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Silicone caulk is a great adhesive Why not screw it down?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Depends on the track's use. If the mating bar fits correctly, screws will interfere with the smooth action. If it's just there for feather boards or stop block positioning, it might not be so bad.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Depends on the track's use. If the mating bar fits correctly, *screws will interfere with the smooth action*. If it's just there for feather boards or stop block positioning, it might not be so bad.


Only time I've had this issue is when the *screws* haven't been properly counter sunk or are to large. IMO, especially on MDF, through machine screws with nuts and flat washers is the best way to go.


----------



## woodmanz (Oct 31, 2011)

thinks for the tips on the tracks. I am still getting use to finding my way around the forum. I checked my profile information up dated. I just live 30 miles west of cleveland. If your ever around these parts check out 30th and superior resturant small but the best corn beef and roast beef sandwiches.I would be suprised if you could finish the sandwich.Me and my wife go into cleveland just for the food, by the way great shakes. thanks dave the woodmanz


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

How about double sided tape?


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I use Loctite Stick'N Seal for gluing metal to wood. It's good stuff.


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

I would countersink at least screws per track and use a silicon glue behind it. you should have not problem with this set up. good luck.


----------

